# Saturday, November 8th - Blowin' Smoke Big Ass 3rd Birthday



## Joe196220-cr (Jun 24, 2008)

Saturday, November 8th - Blowin' Smoke Big Ass 3rd Birthday Bash ~ LIVE recording of Blowin' Smoke™ ~Great People ~ Fine Cigars ~ Special Deals ~ More ~ 2pm

More information: http://www.burghherfers.com/events.html


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cool man! Looks awesome.


----------

